

The Sad State of British Broadband - dijit
http://blog.dijit.sh/the-true-state-of-london-broadband

======
dijit
My issue is that I literally only have a single option for outgoing internet,
and always have since living here.

many people seem to gloss over this issue, but BT still has a monopoly here,
and will refuse to move unless people kick up a stink.

